# cub no power



## cubsabo (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm new to this forum. . .and I hope it's okay to ask questions. In one life I restored a 59 ford 9n select-a-matic. Now I'm back and recently purchased a 48 farmall cub. It starts, runs good has a belly mower (IH). When I take it out in the yard it runs and cuts well on flat ground but doesnot want to pull on a small burm build by the WPA during the 30's (contour farming. Do i have a compression problem or are they typically low on power?

oh yeah, i'm a school principal and live on about 1.5 acres in middle tennessee. . . dreaming of more land.

Thanks,
cubsabo


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Cubsabo! Questions are what we are here for..........now whether we have the correct answer is another story.  

The problem you are encountering sure does sound like a carb. float level too high or float valve adjustment problem. When the tractor starts to stall out, can you smell or detect a really rich gas mixture or smell gas? 

On the other end of this possibility may be a fuel starvation issue in which either the fuel filter if you have one is restricted or the carb. float level is set too low and starves the engine for gas in high demand situations. 

I am thinking the later situation since the engine seems to run fine on level ground and moderate demand. 

One other remote possibility is the gas cap believe it or not. These tractors had a recall in which owners were provided free gas caps that were properly vented. If your gas cap is of the old design, it may not be venting the gas tank properly. When I had my Cub 154 Lo Boy, IH sent me a free gas cap to replace the origninal I had because of the venting problem. 

Anyhow, hope my ramblings were of some help. We are almost neighbors by the way! :cheers: I am down towards Linden. I was up in Franklin at Price's Collision Center not too long ago getting our brand new Honda Element repaired from by daughter's fancy driving. :argh:


----------



## cubsabo (Jan 31, 2010)

*thanks*

Hey TF (?),
Thanks for the reply. I'll get ahold of IH and see if I can get the cap replacement. I need to do a bit of cleanup on the bowl etc, but its been too chilly to work with gas and have the heater going in the garage as well.



I think the starvation issue might be right on. I started it ran it up the street and left in the drive to idle for a while and it just died after about 5 minutes. . . .thanks for the the insight.

c

:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: thanks*



> _Originally posted by cubsabo _
> *Hey TF (?),
> Thanks for the reply. I'll get ahold of IH and see if I can get the cap replacement. I need to do a bit of cleanup on the bowl etc, but its been too chilly to work with gas and have the heater going in the garage as well.
> 
> ...


Be sure to let us know how things work out. Hey......by the way.......I am a "transplant" too. Down here, they call us "outsiders" and "move ins".


----------



## cubsabo (Jan 31, 2010)

*thanks*

Will do. . .this snow has shades of NH written all over it.. at least we've had a few snow days out of it. Where is Linden?


I just wrote IH for a feul cap. .. we'll see how that works out.

regards,:cheers:


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

You might consider the governor linkage. The throttle is controlled by that,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Freebird......that is a great call and very likely the cause of the problem. :thumbsup:

It has been a few years since I sold my Cub 154 Lo Boy but I should have thought about the governor. Now that I think about it, I had to free up the governor linkage on mine once when I first got it.


----------



## cubsabo (Jan 31, 2010)

*okay*

so noted ! Thanks for the tips


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: thanks*



> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *Be sure to let us know how things work out. Hey......by the way.......I am a "transplant" too. Down here, they call us "outsiders" and "move ins".  *


 Chief, you need to come to northern Idaho.......Up here, newcommers get a friendly "Welcome to Idaho!" Also, up here, you'd find more uses for your tractors, like plowing snow! Cubsabo, good luck with your situation. Be sure to keep us informed!


----------



## cubsabo (Jan 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

Music, 
thanks for the note. . .hope to get a chance this weekend to work at it.
c


----------

